# Super Fat Extra Wide Sturmey Archer SX-RK3 Hub



## dsurprise (Jan 17, 2007)

With speedway's $600 alum Fat frame coming out with a 165mm rear hub spacing this looks like the only option for a IGH. Has anyone else thought of using this? Any thought on it's durability? It appears to be made for chopper bikes, the original fat tired bike? (just a guess)

*Specs*
• Hub Shell Material - 6061 Aluminum
• Axle Diameter - 13/32" Slotted
• Axle Length - 215mm
• Over Locknut Dimension - 170mm
• Right Axle Protrusion Length - 23mm
• Left Axle Protrusion Length - 22mm
• Spoke Holes - 36
• Pitch Circle Diameter - 89.8mm
• Flange Width - 91mm
• Spoke Compatibility - 13g or 14g
• Sprocket Teeth - 13T through 22T
• Chain Line: 1/8" Flat 70.9mm
• Chain Line: 1/8" Dished 69.2mm, 72.6mm
• Chain Line: 3/32" Flat 70.6mm, 71.2mm
• Chain Line: 3/32" Dished 68.8mm, 73mm
• Indicator Chain - HSA315 Mark 3

• Weight - 1400g

*Gear Ratio*
• Overall Range - 177%
• Gear 1 - 75% (-)25%
• Gear 2 - 100% Direct Drive (Gear 1 + 33%)
• Gear 3 - 133% (+)33.3% (Gear 2 + 33%)


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, Sturmey's SX-RK3 was developed for cruiser/chopper/lowrider bikes with extra-wide rear tires&rear triangles.

Aftermarket Sturmey hubs usually come in a "kit" complete with the sprocket, washers, nuts, shift cable and shifter, and this hub comes with a Sturmey "stick shift" gear selector (example).

tcs


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

dsurprise said:


> ...Any thought on it's durability?


3 speed Sturmey's have never been particularly robust, the axle is hollow and tends to break under stress.


----------

